# Kizaru vs Akainu vs Aokiji



## UrameshiYusukeee (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok , I saw that Akainu is stronger then Aokiji but i have doubt with Kizaru against them ... So i will make only 2 scenarios between them:
Scenario 1:Kizaru vs Akainu
Scenario 2:Kizaru vs Aokiji
Location: Punk Huzard
Who's gonna win ?


----------



## Inferno (Feb 10, 2013)

Akainu probably beats Kizaru. I really can't tell for Scenario 2.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 10, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Akainu probably beats Kizaru. I really can't tell for Scenario 2.



I'm actually not quite sure about that. I have to admit that I really don't know and can't tell who of these two would win, but I think that Kizaru might be a little bit more troublesome for Akainu than Aokiji was, because both the Magma and the Ice-fruit are not extremely flexible and quick, while the Pika Pika no Mi is.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 10, 2013)

Plot portrayal is the only thing Akainu's got going for him and even that isn't set in stone. 

I'd give it to Kizaru for having a superior DF.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2013)

akainu wins. So far he has better duribility and better haki


----------



## Jouten (Feb 10, 2013)

We don't even know how strong Kizaru is when he's serious, but either he beats both or he loses to both (or it can go either way in any battle). The difference between Akainu and Aokiji is so minimal, I doubt there is room for Kizaru to be inbetween


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 10, 2013)

Jouten said:


> We don't even know how strong Kizaru is when he's serious, but either he beats both or he loses to both (or it can go either way in any battle). The difference between Akainu and Aokiji is so minimal, I doubt there is room for Kizaru to be inbetween


for all we know a battle between Kizaru might take 15 days


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 10, 2013)

The problem is Kizaru is not quantifiable , we dont know how strong he is when he is serious/not brain retarded.
If we go by what we have now , Akainu/Aokiji takes it.
But I am very confident that if Kizaru would fight serious for once , we would see that hes the strongest
He has some haxx shit goin on


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 10, 2013)

I think Kizaru is equal to Aokiji but slightly behind Akainu. Akainu would have a chance of 51% to win against Kizaru, imo.


----------



## Jouten (Feb 10, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> for all we know a battle between Kizaru might take 15 days



That's why I said the difference is minimal and not non-existant. And that I doubt that Kizaru is inbetween. Of course it's possible, but I think it's highly unlikely


----------



## karasu07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Akainu > Aokiji > Kizaru by now ...
Aokiji's ice can reflect Kizaru's light attacks I guess ! 
Akainu > Aokiji but Kizaru > Akainu.
Aokiji > Kizaru but Akainu > Aokiji.
Kizaru > Akainu but Aokiji > Kizaru.
Could go either way though honestly but i don't think Kizaru can escape Aokiji's freezing as easy as other Logias because his 'elemental' state can't really cause damage to the ice by itself (unlike Fire or Magma).
For Scenario 2 Kuzan wins with the same difficulty Akainu had with him.
But yes ! I do believe Kizaru has a solid chance against both of them.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 10, 2013)

^Since when has Aokiji demonstrated the ability to use his ice to deflect light, and/or other intangible elemental projectile properties? His ice, depending on how he uses it, should be hard enough to be used to defend himself from the light beams, but deflecting them is a totally different story.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 10, 2013)

bloodlusted Kizaru will rule over all. 
just wait...


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 10, 2013)

I always had the thought that the admirals were like this Akainu>Aokiji>Kizaru. Akainu is obvious, the only one who actually 1vs1 Whitebeard, and after getting a island splitter to the face would have the tenacity to stand up again. Aokiji because his feats currently > Kizaru and determination, Kizaru doesn't have any even his justice is unclear, no path to take, no reason to become stronger. And we all know in one piece will is a strong factor to reach your utmost potential, that and plot relevance.


----------



## GodEneru (Feb 10, 2013)

kizaru cant cover his lasers with haki so basicly most of his attacks are uslles against logia type like akainu and akoji.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 10, 2013)

kizaru definatly beats either, i always got the vibe the he was the strongest admiral.


and considering the fact luffy will more than likely take down akainu many chapters before raftel only enforces my point. 


IF and i mean IF sanji fights kizaru it will be AFTER luffy had already beaten akainu. 


Accounting the fact that the StrawHats always increase in strength espically the M3. Sanji (actually any M3 memeber for that fact)  will become stronger than thier previous selfs. 


To be concise, Chapter 1000 Sanji will be stronger than Chapter 850 Luffy. So if i were to guess that at chapter 850 luffy beats akainu, and at chapter 1050 Sanji beats Kizaru. I would assume that Sanji grew stronger than Luffy since 200 chapters ago (4 years ago) when Luffy beat Akainu. this logic only worksif you belive the M3 power gap is only marginal.

in short

So Kizaru is stronger than Akainu

@GodEneru


nothing suggests that Kizaru a Haki GOD (persumably) can imbue his lasers with haki when a novice like Zoro can imbue haki into his sword slashes.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree, Kizaru wins both. We have no proof that Akainu has greater physical stats than the other two, nor do we have proof that he has greater haki. We only have proof that all their haki's have been portrayed as equal.

Here is how I break it down...

1. Akainu's fruit focuses on destructive powers, he lacks piercing power. Ao Kiji on the other hand focuses on piercing power because ice will naturally pierce better than magma but he lacks destructive power which Akainu has.

---Kizaru on the other hand both pierces his opponents with light and after the light has pierced them it can explode meaning Kizaru's fruit has strong points in both destruction AND piercing.

2. Many will say they all have the same speed because they are all Admirals and light speed doesn't exist in OP but this isn't completely true. While I doubt Oda will allow Kizaru to flash around at true light speed constantly there is still a naturally and huge difference in the speed of a light man and the speed of other elemental people. It was suggested or hinted at at Sabaody that Kizaru can atleast use some attacks that travel at possible light speed. It is not set in stone but his kicks were deemed light speed kicks and there was a scene where they showed his kick on Drake and it was portrayed unlike any other attack in OP to date in terms of its speed. These kicks can also send waves of light strong enough to casually destroy a huge sabaody tree so he doesn't have to be at close distance.

Kizaru said to be equal to the other pre-skip admirals in haki and combat would pull ahead of them for having a superior fruit. 

The only thing that Akainu and Ao Kiji have that Kizaru doesn't have is that their fruits do harm naturally on contact, Akainu and Ao Kiji doesn't have to attack, just by someone hitting them their magma and ice will cause harm to the attacker which light will not do BUT.....Kizaru makes up for this because his fruit allows him to impair people's vision even at a distance which helps out more.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 10, 2013)

S 1 : Akaino wins 

even in S 2 : Akainou wins .


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 11, 2013)

serious Kizaru would have made every pirate but WB extinct


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 11, 2013)

It just depends on who stretched better that morning. The thing I took from Aokiji's and Akainu's ten day fight is that the admirals are so close in power that the outcome of a fight between any two will be a toss up. 

Think about Dorry and Broggy and how they were virtually equals. The only difference here is the admirals aren't going to take a break and try again tommorow, so at some point fatigue will cause one of them to slip up and give their opponent a fatal blow.


----------



## GodEneru (Feb 11, 2013)

but kizaru can't harm akainu or akoji without getting close to them (because he cant mix haki with long range attacks like lasers).


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 11, 2013)

S1 Akainu
S2 Draw or Aokiji.


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends on the mindset. If this was in character, Akainu would win scenario 1 and Aokiji for scenario 2, both with the utmost extreme difficulty. However, if Kizaru was bloodlusted and went all out, I wouldn't be surprised if he could defeat his colleagues.


----------



## RF (Feb 11, 2013)

Akainu wins S1. Probably draw,or Kizaru S2.

Akainu has portrayal and plot relevance on his side. He was the one who took on Whitebeard in the war,and mostly fought with him. He is also hyped to be one of,if not the last antagonist Luffy has to encounter. I'm inclined to give him the win.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2013)

Akainu>Kizaru>=Aokiji

I feel like they portrayed Akainu to be the superior one, in the trio. 

The only reason I feel like Kizaru could beat Aokiji is because of Element Advantage, but It could go either way. We'd need to see more.


----------



## SsjAzn (Apr 7, 2013)

SC1: Akainu wins with extreme difficulty. Just a degree less compared to his fight with Aokiji

SC2: Aokiji edges with extreme difficulty. Similar to the outcome between Akainu vs Aokiji.

Basically IMO, the gaps between the admirals are* extremely small and barely noticable*, so fights between them or other characters strong as the latters should be similar as the scenarios above.


----------



## White (Apr 7, 2013)

*Akainu > Aokiji > Kizaru*


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bloodlusted Kizaru speedblitzes the OPverse or the hst if he wanted to


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 8, 2013)

akainu > aokiji > kizaru


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 8, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Akainu>Kizaru>=Aokiji
> 
> I feel like they portrayed Akainu to be the superior one, in the trio.
> 
> The only reason I feel like Kizaru could beat Aokiji is because of Element Advantage, but It could go either way. We'd need to see more.




What element advantage. Light gets reflected by Ice. If anything, it's Aokiji's element who got the superiority.

on topic: Kizaru wins all


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 8, 2013)

lol why do people keep saying Aokiji's ice can deflect light?

Where is this coming from lol


----------



## Unclear Justice (Apr 8, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> lol why do people keep saying Aokiji's ice can deflect light?
> 
> Where is this coming from lol



Because it sparkles so nice in the sunlight. 

Now seriously: Ice is able to deflect light, but imo it?s to far of a stretch to give Kuzan the ability to actually utilize it against Kizaru in a battle. He already had the opportunity to show that he can deflect sunlight for example to dazzle opponents, but he didn?t. So we shouldn?t give Kuzan this "feat".


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2013)

Aokiji>Kizaru>Akainu>Aokiji


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kizaru will beat the other two as he's the strongest out of the 3.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 8, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> lol why do people keep saying Aokiji's ice can deflect light?
> 
> Where is this coming from lol



Because that's what happens in real life. I think it's called Albedo or something. or wait, Albedo might be a different thing, I don't know. 

Anyways, not all  logical things apply from our world into one piece, but a lot of things do.  Now don't get me wrong, I never claimed that Aokij's ice can deflect light just like that, I was just replying about the element advantage thing. I don't believe there is an element advantage between the 3 pre skip admirals, but if anything, it's Aokiji's element > Kizaru's.

when the light hits the surface of the earth, some gets absorbed, and some gets reflected I think that's what called Albedo. but in Icy places, the whole light gets reflected, nothing gets absorbed.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 8, 2013)

Unclear Justice said:


> Because it sparkles so nice in the sunlight.
> 
> Now seriously: Ice is able to deflect light, but imo it?s to far of a stretch to give Kuzan the ability to actually utilize it against Kizaru in a battle. He already had the opportunity to show that he can deflect sunlight for example to dazzle opponents, but he didn?t. So we shouldn?t give Kuzan this "feat".



Yea exactly.

Just because ice can reflect sunlight or light in its purest essence, doesn't mean that Aokiji can deflect laser beams lol.



SesshomaruX2 said:


> Kizaru will beat the other two as *he's the strongest out of the 3*.



Baseless. Where is your proof? I'm not renouncing that notion, but people should stop making such assumptions with such certainty. 



oOLawlietOo said:


> Because that's what happens in real life. I think it's called Albedo or something. or wait, Albedo might be a different thing, I don't know.
> 
> Anyways, not all  logical things apply from our world into one piece, but a lot of things do.  Now don't get me wrong, I never claimed that Aokij's ice can deflect light just like that, I was just replying about the element advantage thing. I don't believe there is an element advantage between the 3 pre skip admirals, but if anything, it's Aokiji's element > Kizaru's.
> 
> when the light hits the surface of the earth, some gets absorbed, and some gets reflected I think that's what called Albedo. but in Icy places, the whole light gets reflected, nothing gets absorbed.



Thanks for clarifying, and I learned something new today, that's great

I don't know if Aokiji's supposed "elemental advantage" over Kizaru would play as crucial of a part as Ace/Akainu, or Akainu/Aokiji, since Kizaru is faster, and his destructive potency at a casual output is just as devastating as Akainu's. Only thing is that it is even more precise and focused. So all in all, even if there was this elemental advantage, Kizaru's fighting style and stats almost make it a non issue. 

Also, I don't think Aokiji can use his ice to deflect lasers.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, Kizaru's lights aren't normal, they can transform to explosion beams, but again, Aokiji's Ice isn't normal either, it's super hard. 

Not really sure, you can correct me if I'm wrong, but don't cannon bombs explode when they hit a hard surface? when they shoot them at Luffy, he deflects them cuz he's rubber, not a hard surface, that's why it can be rebounded. Same thing could apply to Kizaru's leasers. They might explode if they hit a hard surface only.

Wait o.O, didn't Kizaru actually break Aokiji's Ice when he was trying to hit Law's submarine? I guess that solves it.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea but Aokiji's ice is hard surface. If Kizaru's lasers hit it, they will explode.

Yup, Yasakani No Magatama obliterated Aokiji's still ice.

The reason I didn't use that to argue on whether Aokiji can deflect Kizaru's light or not, was because I think it's different.

The ice he destroyed when he went after Law was still ice, that was created by Ice Age.

I was pondering on whether there's a difference if it was an ice technique made from before, or an ice technique in the process of being made, or being fired as a projectile, like Partisan or Pheasant Beak. 

To put it short, I think there could be a difference since the ice Kizaru destroyed was made from before, and things might not end up the same if they were in a fight, and Kizaru shot lasers at Aokiji, while the latter uses an ice technique of some sort, ON THE SPOT to try to deflect them?


Either ways, I doubt Aokiji is able to do that


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> What element advantage. Light gets reflected by Ice. If anything, it's Aokiji's element who got the superiority.



The fuck is this? 

Not sure if how your memory is on Thriller Bark, but Kuma, using the Pika Pika no mi's lasers, melted a Metal Rod stuck in the ground. 

A Metal..... Rod. 

If you can melt Metal, I'm pretty sure you can melt some Ice.


----------



## Ace is king (Apr 8, 2013)

Akain wins 1st
aokiji wins 2nd in my opinon


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 8, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Not sure if how your memory is on Thriller Bark, but Kuma, using the Pika Pika no mi's lasers, melted a Metal Rod stuck in the ground.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure Aokiji's Ice is stronger than that metal, but that's not my point.


----------



## Harard (Apr 8, 2013)

Akainu wins.

Not sure how it would go against Aokiji.


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Pretty sure Aokiji's Ice is stronger than that metal, but that's not my point.



The Ice could be denser... but that doesn't change the fact that it wouldn't melt when extreme hit is applied to it.


----------



## tanman (Apr 8, 2013)

Kizaru looses to Aokiji by the same margin that Aokiji looses to Akainu.


----------

